# LTZ 18'' wheels



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I am the current owner of a 2014 cruze LT with the RS package. This car only has 16s which is kinda small.
Can I purchase the LTZ which are 18s from the dealer?
Or can I find them somewhere else?


I would really like aftermarket rims like the KMC KM775 Rockstar rims but I feel like that might break the bank.

All input is appreciated, thanks




I also would get the LTZ wheel powder coated or plasti dipped

Stay cruzin'


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I wouldn't get them from the dealer. You'll pay just as much as aftermarket wheels. Find someone in the classifieds, or eBay, etc. if you really want them. They still won't be "cheap" though.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

You'll actually pay a bit more at the dealer for factory 18's than you would spend on many decent aftermarket wheels.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

I found mine on the car. Standard for the LTZ equiv Australian SRi-V to have them. The extra was good value we thought. It had all the items we wanted as standard and so not changing a thing. Just the way it was for us. Lucky i guess.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Three 18" tires / wheels from Cruze LTZ


----------



## randyz (Mar 18, 2014)

You can get them at this site, About Us | OEM Wheels | Car Tires | Discount Wheels I was going to buy for for a real spare but it won't fit in the stock spare location.


----------

